# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  News: Mankind using Earth's resources at alarming rate

## bossteck

> WASHINGTON (AFP) -  Humanity would need five Earths to produce the resources needed if everyone lived as profligately as Americans, according to a report issued Tuesday.
> 
> As it is, humanity each year uses resources equivalent to nearly one-and-a-half Earths to meet its needs, said the report by Global Footprint Network, an international think tank.


Read more here

----------


## mobile2007

Human are like pest to the mother earth ! Over-breed, should cull some of them.  :Shocked:

----------

